

Facebook Repeatedly Deleting Hong Kong Opposition Groups - ilamont
http://www.thomascrampton.com/facebook/facebook-hong-kong/#utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=facebook-hong-kong

======
motters
This is why we need a decentralized P2P equivalent to Facebook.

------
adrianwaj
Facebook staff do weird stuff for lulz. I think they are evil. I've seen them
mess with the JIDF and support holocaust denial groups. It's the double
standard that irks me.

